# mini lathe QCTP options



## road (Jan 25, 2015)

My mini lathe has the 4 position square tool post (it works but it is getting worn out. 
I also have an odd flat type QCTP. That has been modified to get the tooling from hanging so far away from the center post.  It would be great to find a new AXA type the I can use my holders with.   

Any opinions on these ? 

 What size or model from where. I usually purchase from LMS , Accusize or Ebay


----------



## bpratl (Jan 25, 2015)

I have never seen a tool holder like that, it is a nice simple and sturdy design. You should be able to fabricate some additional tool holders and use it.
The nice thing about that design is that there is a large tolerance on the holder. Bob


----------



## Cadillac STS (Jan 25, 2015)

How big is the lathe? Picture would be best.

There is a set called A2Z if you search that and those are good.  Depending on the size there is also an AX0 size and also the AXA.

I have an A2Z on a CNC based on Serrline lathe and it fits well.


----------



## road (Jan 25, 2015)

My mini lathe is a 7 x 8  Craftex . 

This "qctp" is more sturdy after I modified it. 

Although not very "quick" to change tooling holders.  

I am considering changing the locking "cap screw or bolt" to and lever handle.

The 2 holders I have are slightly different in dovetail size and I may just purchase or machine more holders for it.  

I like the A2Z type aluminum post, it seems to have a lot of good reviews.

Here are comparison photos of the 2 tool posts


----------



## Baithog (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks like one from Grizzly, but I don't see any individual holders on their site for it.

The tool post that had on my 7X12 was from A2Z. I was never really happy with it. An aluminum tool post is not such a great idea.It was the lowest cost one available at the time, and that was important back then.

I currently have a wedge lock AXA (100 series import) on my 10X22. I'm loving it. If I was to go back to a smaller lathe, I would look for a wedge lock 0XA or equivalent. 

Put "0XA tool post" into your favorite search engine and peruse the possibilities. There is a wide range of prices. I suspect that all of the low end 0XA style tool posts come out of the same factory. LMS has always done well for me, and their 0XA is well priced regularly, and just happens to be on special right now


----------



## higgite (Jan 25, 2015)

The QCTP that I had on my 7x14 and now have on my 8.5x20 is a Tormach 0XA from LMS. I've been very happy with it.

Tom


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 25, 2015)

Plus one on the tormach wedge style oxa size qctp from LMS. AXA size is silly big on a 7" lathe.   I like the price I got never mind a sale) I also like dealing with LMS and perusing their website for lots of useful info.


----------



## Chips4Lips (Jan 25, 2015)

I reluctantly bought into the QCTP that's sold on several sites for small lathes and from the information given and the photos, you're first thought is that you're simply buying a reduced size version of an "Aloris type" system and that you're ultra smart for finding it at such a good price!  I can now say without hesitation that my gut knew better but my wallet won out - a common theme that you should work hard to overcome for the rest of your days.  I heard something years ago that I wondered about at the time but now know it's true value - "you will never regret your purchases of quality!"

In this case, the small QCTP set is physically smaller, but it's made out of anodized aluminum and the fit between the base unit and all other holders that I purchased at the time is pitiful at best.  You and I and six other people could not put a specific tool and holder on and off and on again within a +/- .005 to .010 position and that's really a shame as that's what it's intended to do.  The center bolt for the base unit must have another .040 to .060 positional variation from loosening and rotating and re-tightening again simply because the hole in the base unit was X and the bolt diameter was Y - and the difference of "Z" makes it that loose when it's a super simple bit of math to come up with what should be done!  Maybe I got a "lemon set" but I don't think so because my son who also bought the same system has the same observations about almost everything.

The aluminum "feel" is not a confidence builder although if you use it very carefully that would probably get by, but having another Aloris system that I use on a larger lathe just makes me regret the feel every time I use it.  There is another system sold out of a source in England that looks almost the same, says they're made from steel and may be a better option but with no surprise, costs a bit more.  In this case, you purchase something like this about once if you like what you have so why skimp out on a part of your work that should be there to help you work more accurately and with easier transitions from one tool to another.  I would be hesitant to pick up a system that does not have a fairly wide base of appeal and use as the real cost overall is the additional purchases for those "one of a kind" type holders that you can't work without.  Even buying multiples of the same type can add up to significant savings if you find them on EBxx or other sites (Hobby Machinist - ?) and I see the greatest activity with the Aloris type systems even though a couple of the others do look to be robust and solid for repeated positioning work.

My lesson learned is simply to not be so hasty and to learn quickly that in this case, the regret goes on every time I have to use that little "POS" - as it's almost pointless for anything except to make it easier to see the specific tools when I line up the holders!  I've rebuilt the features on my existing system to make it work as I wanted but not everyone has the time, interest or inclinations to carve up the new tool holders and all I'm really trying to do now is to make the whole thing work reasonably until I can replace it with what I should have purchased from the beginning.  We all get to make our choices for the logic and reasons we rationalize as being good enough, but when tend to cheat a bit on that logic for the wrong reasons it's pretty likely that we're going to then be looking for other options.  Choose your tools wisely and for the right reasons and I doubt that you'll regret many of the purchases.  Good luck.

Chips4lips


----------



## Zoltan (Jan 25, 2015)

For a mini lathe sized machine the 0XA QCTP is the way to go, no question. I switched to it from the A2Z and it's much nicer and the function is just a lot better. For example, the A2Z pushes the holder away from the dovetails when locked, while the 0XA pulls the holder into the dovetails when locked. The holders for the 0XA are also a little cheaper if you're buying them. By the way, I reviewed the 0XA on my blog if you're interested: http://benchtopmachineshop.blogspot.com/2014/04/lathe-tormach-0xa-qctp.html


----------



## road (Jan 25, 2015)

Zoltan said:


> For a mini lathe sized machine the 0XA QCTP is the way to go, no question. I switched to it from the A2Z and it's much nicer and the function is just a lot better. For example, the A2Z pushes the holder away from the dovetails when locked, while the 0XA pulls the holder into the dovetails when locked. The holders for the 0XA are also a little cheaper if you're buying them. By the way, I reviewed the 0XA on my blog if you're interested: http://benchtopmachineshop.blogspot.com/2014/04/lathe-tormach-0xa-qctp.html



Thanks The OXA at LMS is is the other QCTP  I am interested in.   

I had reservations about the Aluminum construction of the other unit as well.   

next thing to save up for..


----------



## X-RAY (Jan 28, 2015)

another satisfied LMS customer with the tormach oxa on my 7x.


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have an A2Z toolpost from LMS if anyone is interested.
I kept it when I sold my HF mini lathe (7x10).

John


----------

